
Review of Studies About Standing Desks - a_bonobo
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3045217/evidence/everything-science-knows-right-now-about-standing-desks
======
Frqy3
Also good to mix things up, and not overdo the standing either.

[http://healthland.time.com/2011/04/13/the-dangers-of-
sitting...](http://healthland.time.com/2011/04/13/the-dangers-of-sitting-at-
work%E2%80%94and-standing/)

------
JayOtter2
Does anyone in the UK have a recommendation for a decent sit/stand desk for a
reasonable price? IKEA have some lovely ones but they are _significantly_ more
expensive than the regular sort of desk (£450 vs. ~£80...).

~~~
a-guest
I believe the IKEA desk you are referring to is the IKEA BEKANT. In the
standing desk world, this is one of the cheapest ones out there. I was able to
test one out at a local IKEA store and my initial reaction was: this could be
pretty cool! The wirecutter has an extensive review of standing desks that you
may find helpful if you did not already come across it. You will discover
useful information in the comments, too.
[http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-standing-
desk/](http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-standing-desk/)

------
kstenerud
Unfortunately, they didn't control for how active people are outside of the
office. These sound a lot like the benefits of simply being physically active.

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://blogs.plos.org/obesitypanacea/2015/09/16/everything-s...](http://blogs.plos.org/obesitypanacea/2015/09/16/everything-
science-knows-right-now-about-standing-desks/), which points to this, which
seems to be a more informative summary.

